# Jeff Loomis joins Arch Enemy



## JD27 (Nov 17, 2014)

So Jeff Loomis is now in Arch Enemy replacing Nick Cordle. Didn't care much for the last album and I don't like the new singer as much. Should be interesting to see how the next one comes out though. 

The Official Arch Enemy Website


----------



## Zado (Nov 17, 2014)

Very interested in this.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Nov 17, 2014)

I might actually take some time to give them a better listen on the next album knowing Loomis will be involved.


----------



## san0648 (Nov 17, 2014)

Is this permanent or just filling in for a tour? Hopefully the latter...


----------



## JD27 (Nov 17, 2014)

san0648 said:


> Is this permanent or just filling in for a tour? Hopefully the latter...



My guess is permanent. Christopher Amott is filling in for the remaining NA dates. I would assume Loomis is going to be there for the following Europe dates.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 17, 2014)

I think Jeff will fit in perfect as a full time member. The opening riff to Psalm of Lydia just screams Arch Enemy.



I think I might have to see them play next month to see Jeff.


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 17, 2014)

Well, i never.


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh hell yeah! I loved Chris Amott and even got the chance to meet him, nice guy. But Jeff Loomis in Arch Enemy sounds awesome.


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 17, 2014)

Woah, that's certainly something. I was a bit ? when I read that title, but when you think about it his style fits Arch Enemy completely.


----------



## JD27 (Nov 17, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> Woah, that's certainly something. I was a bit ? when I read that title, but when you think about it his style fits Arch Enemy completely.



Definitely a good fit for them.


----------



## Nonapod (Nov 17, 2014)

I wonder if Jeff will contribute to the writing of future albums or if he'll just be a touring guy/hired gun. If he did contribute to the writing they might end up with some pretty technical stuff, even for AE. That could bite them in the ass if Jeff then left at some later point.


----------



## mgh (Nov 17, 2014)

I actually thought the last album was the best since Gossow joined and loved the solos and riffs the new (old) guy supplied. He was a bit more old school. 
Still, Jeff isn't a shabby replacement is he?


----------



## fps (Nov 17, 2014)

Nonapod said:


> I wonder if Jeff will contribute to the writing of future albums or if he'll just be a touring guy/hired gun. If he did contribute to the writing they might end up with some pretty technical stuff, even for AE. That could bite them in the ass if Jeff then left at some later point.



His solo stuff is epic, but I like to hear guitarists in a band environment, this is a very exciting prospect. Not really listened to Arch Enemy since Doomsday Machine but if Loomis starts writing for them, then I would have to listen.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 17, 2014)

I love Amott.
I love ArchEnemy.
I love Loomis.

My guts don't see anything good in this news. Sorry.


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Nov 17, 2014)

I for one personally really liked their last album and just read this on their Instagram. Loomis is killer and this seems super cool but I thought he was just joining as a touring guitarist? Either way this could be pretty awesome. Anyone know why Nick left or was relieved?


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 17, 2014)

Was hoping to see Jeff get less heavy, not more - maybe start up Cacophony 2.0 even. bleh.


----------



## SD83 (Nov 17, 2014)

I can't even imagine how much I'd love a combination of all the best parts from Arch Enemy, The Agonist & Nevermore... there is a lot of potential for awesomeness in this band now, but will they deliver? Too bad it'll be a while until we know 

EDIT: Just tried to listen to War Eternal again... and failed. 2 songs in, it still sounds like boring power metal with growls. If anything, I hope they get more heavy, not less


----------



## n4t (Nov 17, 2014)

troyguitar said:


> Was hoping to see Jeff get less heavy, not more - maybe start up Cacophony 2.0 even. bleh.


 
Keep Dreaming.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 17, 2014)

This seems horribly fitting. I don't know why, but I could have always seen Loomis in AE. Too bad I don't care for the new singer. I've always been on the plus side of lukewarm about AE TBH, but when they're competing for my attention with the reformed Carcass, they lose nearly every time. 
My biggest problem will always be their long standing tradition of having these brutally heavy songs and then it all comes to a halt for some rock tempo solo fest.


----------



## Axel_Blaze (Nov 17, 2014)

The Loomis fanboy in me hopes he stays. I love how whoever Mike's guitar partner is, they play off each other in such a way that really melds- kind of an "old-school meets new-school" type of thing. Nick was absolutely phenomenal and I hate to see him go, but at the same time the Loomis fanboy in me is all ".... YEAH!!! MELT MAH FACE!!!"


----------



## Sofos (Nov 17, 2014)

I really hope I run into Jeff at the Devin show tonight to congratulate him. Awesome!


----------



## -JR- (Nov 17, 2014)

Pretty strange to part ways with Nick mid-tour. Wonder what happened? Regardless, I'm excited to see what Jeff brings to the table.


----------



## craigny (Nov 17, 2014)

I like AE and I'm a HUGE Loomis fan so this is great news to me. AE just got WAY better.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 17, 2014)

Arch Enemy is now the definition of a "supergroup".

I'm still reeling from this news. 

Not sure if it'll make me like Arch Enemy more now. Even though the band now has three of my favorite musicians (Mike, Alissa, and Jeff), I still don't think they'll be able to match the Mike + Chris combo that got the band through their best years with their most crushing, most well-known material.

I hope this isn't a flub on Jeff's part. (I loved his solo stuff and Conquering Dystopia way too much.)


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 17, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> I love Amott.
> I love ArchEnemy.
> I love Loomis.
> 
> My guts don't see anything good in this news. Sorry.



My post above. ^ I agree with this. (I also love Alissa and loved The Agonist.)


----------



## Darknut (Nov 17, 2014)

Haha, oh wow.


----------



## will_shred (Nov 17, 2014)

I've always thought that Arch Enemy was just really generic melodic metal. Jeff Loomis joining them doesn't really change my opinion of that, but hopefully he will bring some much needed brutality to them.

Though, I don't think this will even come close to touching Conquering Dystopia. That album was ....ing perfect.


----------



## frahmans (Nov 17, 2014)

Awesome on so many levels.


----------



## InfestedRabite (Nov 17, 2014)

Jeff needs to do more stuff in bands with vocals

That Conquering Dystopia record got kinda boring quickly with just solo after solo after solo

Whereas you go check out the Nevermore stuff and his strength is not playing solos 24/7 but playing the solo the song needs, often in response to or alongside a big vocal moment

That said, I've never cared much for AE at all and never seen anything that really set them aside from other bands musically =/ Hopefully that changes if he ends up writing some material with them


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 18, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Arch Enemy is now the definition of a "supergroup".
> 
> I'm still reeling form this news.
> 
> ...



Chocolate is awesome.
Steak is awesome.
Mixing them together is not authomatically awesome.

I like Alissa too for example and I think that her skills are a bit wasted with the ArchEnemy sound.
It's personal opinion, but yeah, that's it.
Not to mention that the skill gap between Loomis and Amott is wider than the gap between the 2 brothers, and Amott is a "first lady" by nature.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 18, 2014)

Loomis is good, but is he better than Chris Amott?


----------



## george656 (Nov 18, 2014)

I wonder if Jeff will have to switch to a 6 string guitar like Chris Broderick did when he joined Megadeth.


----------



## chopeth (Nov 18, 2014)

What about Conquering Dystopia 2? Don't waste the Loomis!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 18, 2014)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Loomis is good, but is he better than Chris Amott?



I think sometimes we need to take out feelings/affection/memories to reach the naked truth.
Loomis is objectively better than Amott in any regards you can measure as technical skills and theory knowledge.
Then we can talk about taste and experience, but that's subjective.
There's no record in which Loomis played that I love as much as Necroticism or Heartwork.
Amott gave more to metal than Loomis did, as Heartwork almost single handedly influenced an insane amount of records and genre and is truly a game changer like no Nevermore record will ever do.
But Loomis undoubtfully have MUCH better hands.


----------



## Estilo (Nov 18, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> I think sometimes we need to take out feelings/affection/memories to reach the naked truth.
> Loomis is objectively better than Amott in any regards you can measure as technical skills and theory knowledge.
> Then we can talk about taste and experience, but that's subjective.
> There's no record in which Loomis played that I love as much as Necroticism or Heartwork.
> ...



He was referring to Chris Amott, the brother. Don't think he was ever in Carcass..

Also curious on Loomis' tuning choice in AE.


----------



## Icecold (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm all for Loomis getting out there and making some cash from what at this point seems kinda like a session gig like what Chris Broderick is doing with Megadeth. 

On the album front, I'd listen to an Arch Enemy album with Jeff on it, but I definitely want to hear more of him and Keith Merrow in the future.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 18, 2014)

Estilo said:


> He was referring to Chris Amott, the brother. Don't think he was ever in Carcass..
> 
> Also curious on Loomis' tuning choice in AE.



Oooops, my bad 
Sowweh


----------



## Kittenflower (Nov 18, 2014)

I always felt that Jeff writes better stuff with another guitarist. My favorite Nevermore records ALWAYS had him and someone else writing the songs, even though Jeff on his own is my personal hero.

Arch Enemy has some songs that put a really unique atmosphere through their riffs and grooves (Black Earth, My Apocalypse, etc) that I feel Jeff can't come up on his own. When they get to work with Jeff they'll come up with something truly unique I think.

In any case, I'll be following Arch Enemy again now


----------



## Sumsar (Nov 18, 2014)

Icecold said:


> I'm all for Loomis getting out there and making some cash from what at this point seems kinda like a session gig like what Chris Broderick is doing with Megadeth.
> 
> On the album front, I'd listen to an Arch Enemy album with Jeff on it, but I definitely want to hear more of him and Keith Merrow in the future.



Yeah, being one of the best guitarist out there I have no idea if he made any money? I mean they had to do a fundraiser for the conquiring dystopia thing, so I guess he is not swimming in cash from the nevermore times. But it seems fair if he actually wants to try and earn a bit of money from his playing 

In someways yes it seems like the story with Broderick, although I don't think Loomis will be completely wasted in AE like Broderick is in megadeth (so sad about that story). Also Loomis stated on the conquering dystopia FB page that the project would continue, AND he still has one solo album with century media that he needs to do (maybe he has done this the last months and just needs to be realised?)


----------



## Icecold (Nov 18, 2014)

Kittenflower said:


> I always felt that Jeff writes better stuff with another guitarist. My favorite Nevermore records ALWAYS had him and someone else writing the songs, even though Jeff on his own is my personal hero.



I agree with this so hard. Tim Calvert and Steve Smyth were sorely missed in Nevermore.


----------



## Icecold (Nov 18, 2014)

Sumsar said:


> Yeah, being one of the best guitarist out there I have no idea if he made any money? I mean they had to do a fundraiser for the conquiring dystopia thing, so I guess he is not swimming in cash from the nevermore times. But it seems fair if he actually wants to try and earn a bit of money from his playing
> 
> In someways yes it seems like the story with Broderick, although I don't think Loomis will be completely wasted in AE like Broderick is in megadeth (so sad about that story). Also Loomis stated on the conquering dystopia FB page that the project would continue, AND he still has one solo album with century media that he needs to do (maybe he has done this the last months and just needs to be realised?)



I don't think Nevermore ever really reached that point. After This Goddless Endeavor and a pretty successful stint on Gigantour people were really starting to take notice, then the band had a very slow collapse. 

Broderick unfortunately has to play off a very uninspired Dave Mustaine. Poland and Friedman got to play on some of the greatest Thrash albums ever made and Mustaine isn't churning that level of material out anymore. That's not to say that those two are not amazing guitarists in their own right, because they are, but it's really hard for a great lead guitar player to really shine without the songs around the solo. I thought that Endgame was about as good as we were going to get from modern Megadeth, and I actually enjoyed that a few songs off that album, but the last two.... ugh. This is coming from a huge Megadeth fan. Broderick deserves a good steady gig in front of large crowds, though.


----------



## DLG (Nov 18, 2014)

Icecold said:


> I agree with this so hard. Tim Calvert and Steve Smyth were sorely missed in Nevermore.



same here. calvert especially. 

arch enemy haven't had a good album since burning bridges.


----------



## p0ke (Nov 18, 2014)

Icecold said:


> Broderick deserves a good steady gig in front of large crowds, though.



Yep, and he absolutely nails all the solos on the old songs too, so I wouldn't really say his skills are wasted in that regard. 

I almost wet myself when I read about Jeff joining AE though. AE and Nevermore are both among my favorites of favorites, bands that somehow never get old, so I'm really looking forward to what's gonna come out. I can imagine how awesome AE could be with some Nevermore-style riffs


----------



## DLG (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't think Broderick is a really creative guy. He's a hired gun that can play anything you throw at him. 

His work in Jag Panzer was pretty decent, but most of the great songs were written by the other guitarist.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 18, 2014)

Loomis is quite good at songwriting and excellent in writing leads.
Broderick...not so much, even if Broderick has God hands


----------



## Darknut (Nov 18, 2014)

chopeth said:


> What about Conquering Dystopia 2? Don't waste the Loomis!


I suppose everyone's musical clock is always ticking, but I think he'll still have plenty of time to do his solo stuff.

Plus he can always have kids and pass the torch to the little loomises, ya know. They could start a band called Fruit of the Loomis.. I'd buy their record.


----------



## DLG (Nov 18, 2014)

Darknut said:


> I suppose everyone's musical clock is always ticking, but I think he'll still have plenty of time to do his solo stuff.
> 
> Plus he can always have kids and pass the torch to the little loomises, ya know. They could start a band called Fruit of the Loomis.. I'd buy their record.





how long have you been sitting on this joke? be honest


----------



## OrsusMetal (Nov 18, 2014)

I miss Nick already.


----------



## Axel_Blaze (Nov 18, 2014)

Darknut said:


> I suppose everyone's musical clock is always ticking, but I think he'll still have plenty of time to do his solo stuff.
> 
> Plus he can always have kids and pass the torch to the little loomises, ya know. They could start a band called Fruit of the Loomis.. I'd buy their record.



I'd pre-order the .... out of it


----------



## Darknut (Nov 18, 2014)

DLG said:


> how long have you been sitting on this joke? be honest



Longer than this guy 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2467526-post686.html


----------



## TheBloodstained (Nov 18, 2014)

george656 said:


> I wonder if Jeff will have to switch to a 6 string guitar like Chris Broderick did when he joined Megadeth.


Schecter did a 6-string version of his signature, so...


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Nov 18, 2014)

Will definitely give AE another listen especially with Loomis now.

But Jeff with a 6 in C standard? I can't picture it! Hahahaha!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## hairychris (Nov 18, 2014)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Will definitely give AE another listen especially with Loomis now.
> 
> But Jeff with a 6 in C standard? I can't picture it! Hahahaha!



C Standard but with a high F... How about that?


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 18, 2014)

Can't see why they just can't go a semitone lower and let Loomis keep playing his sevens, would open up for more creative lead playing when you keep the high E string.


----------



## hairychris (Nov 18, 2014)

Sumsar said:


> Yeah, being one of the best guitarist out there I have no idea if he made any money? I mean they had to do a fundraiser for the conquiring dystopia thing, so I guess he is not swimming in cash from the nevermore times. But it seems fair if he actually wants to try and earn a bit of money from his playing



Without knowing his situation I'd be surprised if he was making enough to get by on royalties & etc. The bands that he's in/been in & solo stuff don't shift enough units to live on royalties, however good he is.

Clinics, teaching, sponsorship/consultancy stuff, etc are better earners while off-tour.

Megadeth, obviously, are a much bigger operation... I'd also suggest that Arch Enemy are bigger sellers than any of Loomis's previous acts.


----------



## manu80 (Nov 19, 2014)

Fundraiser thinng maybe helped him to have control over his record and not having to go through the whole record company process.... still, without any marketing behind he won't sell thousands....
I may take a ticket to see him in paris in 2 weeks. Last AE album ain't great though...

As for Broderick, the guy is a real god , but still I agree with the "Hired gun" stuff. He 's even too demonstrative, and lacks a lil bit of feeling. Still, love the guy, his skills and his jackson custom. the man has tastes !
And anyways what can you do in megadeth except follow Dave ? Still one of my 4 favorites band but even if he changed the rest of the band it would still be megadeth as Dave drives it


----------



## Sumsar (Nov 19, 2014)

hairychris said:


> C Standard but with a high F... How about that?



I do this on my seven strings, even though I am the only guitarist in my band - Started doing it in an old band when I played with a guitarist who played C standard on 6 string so I just tuned ½ step up from standard on my seven. Works great, and it is a nice way to play seven without being muddy at all! (on a 25.5'' scale)


----------



## Gryphon (Nov 19, 2014)

I love Loomis, but haven't listened to much Arch Enemy. Either way, this excites the hell out of me. Jeff's best work has always been when another guitarist and singer was involved.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Nov 19, 2014)

I actually really like AE's new vocalist, I think she's got a better vocal style  But I'm really interested in seeing how it goes with Jeff joining the band. I'm a big fan of both so this is great news to me.


----------



## Chiba666 (Nov 20, 2014)

It will be interested adn the new vocalist is good, I still prefer AE with the origional voacalist. Sayg that Domsday MAchine is my 2nd favourite albuil of theirs but over all, I prefer the older line up


----------



## Kwirk (Nov 20, 2014)

Saw them in Minneapolis with Chris last night. Was a pretty cool thing to see them with him again. Wish he'd just stick with them. 

Some shots I took:


IMG_7951 by Andy Xiong Photography, on Flickr


IMG_7875 by Andy Xiong Photography, on Flickr


IMG_7355 by Andy Xiong Photography, on Flickr


IMG_7108 by Andy Xiong Photography, on Flickr

The whole set can be seen on my Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.495920917217652.1073741867.370973089712436&type=1

or click on the pictures for the Flickr page.

[/shamelessplug]


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Nov 20, 2014)

^ Was that at Mill City Nights?


----------



## Kwirk (Nov 20, 2014)

Surveyor 777 said:


> ^ Was that at Mill City Nights?


Yes!


----------



## Xaios (Nov 20, 2014)

Kittenflower said:


> I always felt that Jeff writes better stuff with another guitarist. My favorite Nevermore records ALWAYS had him and someone else writing the songs, even though Jeff on his own is my personal hero.



This, so much. "Dreaming Neon Black" is one of my favorite albums, and I can't help but feel that part of the reason is Tim Calvert really helped temper Jeff's playing, and also gave the album a lot of atmosphere that Nevermore has never managed to recapture. It's especially obvious considering their next two records, "Dead Heart In A Dead World" and "Enemies of Reality" are definite weedle-fests by comparison. Granted, "This Godless Endeavor" is a bit of a weedle-fest too, but the songwriting is so much stronger on that record (overall I mean, as there's still a couple clunkers) than DHIADW and EOR that it really doesn't matter. Credit there going to Steve Smyth.


----------



## Axel_Blaze (Nov 20, 2014)

Xaios said:


> This, so much. "Dreaming Neon Black" is one of my favorite albums, and I can't help but feel that part of the reason is Tim Calvert really helped temper Jeff's playing, and also gave the album a lot of atmosphere that Nevermore has never managed to recapture. It's especially obvious considering their next two records, "Dead Heart In A Dead World" and "Enemies of Reality" are definite weedle-fests by comparison. Granted, "This Godless Endeavor" is a bit of a weedle-fest too, but the songwriting is so much stronger on that record (overall I mean, as there's still a couple clunkers) than DHIADW and EOR that it really doesn't matter. Credit there going to Steve Smyth.



I'm with you 100%. "Dreaming Neon Black" was the album that got me into Nevermore, although "Enemies of Reality" is a close second favorite of mine as well


----------



## Kittenflower (Nov 20, 2014)

Axel_Blaze said:


> I'm with you 100%. "Dreaming Neon Black" was the album that got me into Nevermore, although "Enemies of Reality" is a close second favorite of mine as well



For me, it was This Godless Endeavor. I was dissappointed with Dead Heart In A Dead World when I got it afterwards, haha  
I have fine memories of rocking out to Politics of Ecstasy and Dreaming Neon Black. The tones on their six stringers were unbelievable, and I miss that "venomous" sound you don't get with lower tunings.

Someone once said very accurately: Dreaming Neon Black is the heaviest non-death metal album ever made.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 20, 2014)

This is definitely going to be interesting!


----------



## manu80 (Nov 20, 2014)

THOSE hairs


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 20, 2014)

n4t said:


> Keep Dreaming.



I will keep dreaming...

Why are your preferences "right" and mine somehow "wrong"?



Jeff and Marty would be ....ing awesome.


----------



## Kwirk (Nov 20, 2014)

troyguitar said:


> I will keep dreaming...
> 
> Why are your preferences "right" and mine somehow "wrong"?


----------



## Axel_Blaze (Nov 20, 2014)

Kittenflower said:


> Someone once said very accurately: Dreaming Neon Black is the heaviest non-death metal album ever made.



Well, if my girlfriend upped and disappeared to join a cult, chances are I wouldn't be making a polka album about it (although...) 

But seriously, apart from stuff like Pantera and Machine Head I was listening to back in the 90's, Dreaming Neon Black was heavier to me in terms of the atmosphere, so I definitely agree with you on that fact


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 20, 2014)

Kwirk said:


> Jeff's solo albums and Conquering Dystopia (to an extent) stuff were about as close to a modern Cacophony as it gets.



I agree. I'd rather see more focus on that side of it - particularly Jeff joining up with another lead player instead of doing all of the leads himself.

Something like Jeff Loomis + Per Nilsson with an actual human rhythm section, imagine that.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 20, 2014)

Dreaming Neon Black would make a good movie. It'd be like a mix of Inception and Se7en.


----------



## DLG (Nov 20, 2014)

Xaios said:


> This, so much. "Dreaming Neon Black" is one of my favorite albums, and I can't help but feel that part of the reason is Tim Calvert really helped temper Jeff's playing, and also gave the album a lot of atmosphere that Nevermore has never managed to recapture.






Kittenflower said:


> Someone once said very accurately: Dreaming Neon Black is the heaviest non-death metal album ever made.



agree very strongly with all of this.


----------



## Axel_Blaze (Nov 20, 2014)

Xaios said:


> Dreaming Neon Black would make a good movie. It'd be like a mix of Inception and Se7en.



Not gonna lie, I wrote a short story based off of "Dreaming Neon Black" when I was in 5th grade, and it literally ....ing won 1st Prize in a writing contest!

Moral of the story (see what I did there?): Metal always wins.

I know I still have it, and with a little tweaking and re-writing, I can possible make it into a screenplay


----------



## Xaios (Nov 20, 2014)

That is awesome!


----------



## Axel_Blaze (Nov 20, 2014)

If I find it, you'll be the first to know


----------



## Edika (Nov 21, 2014)

I loved Politics of Ecstacy and Dreaming Neon Black. I consider DNB one of Nevermore's heaviest albums because the atmosphere it creates is like having a 16 ton weight on your chest. And just in E flat .

The first two albums by Arch Enemy were my favorite mainly because there were a lot of Carcass influencies. The vocals were terrible but the songs were good. Angela's voice was a big improvement but I found their compositions uninspiring. I haven't listened to them in a while but I just thought that influnces from Spiritual Beggars were creeping in which seemed really out of place. I haven't heard their last album so maybe I can give it a go to see if I like it. My music tastes have changed since I last listened to them so I might actually reconsider.

As for Loomis joining them good for him and I hope the outcome will be a really inspired record. You can't have too much good music that's for sure .


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 21, 2014)

Holy shit...


----------



## metaldoggie (Nov 21, 2014)

Edika said:


> I haven't listened to them in a while but I just thought that influnces from Spiritual Beggars were creeping in which seemed really out of place.



That's funny....When I checked out SB, I thought some of his solo runs felt out of place and were too Arch Enemy-esque lol


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Nov 22, 2014)

Kittenflower said:


> I always felt that Jeff writes better stuff with another guitarist. My favorite Nevermore records ALWAYS had him and someone else writing the songs, even though Jeff on his own is my personal hero.
> 
> Arch Enemy has some songs that put a really unique atmosphere through their riffs and grooves (Black Earth, My Apocalypse, etc) that I feel Jeff can't come up on his own. When they get to work with Jeff they'll come up with something truly unique I think.
> 
> In any case, I'll be following Arch Enemy again now



Yeah, Dead Heart was a great album but I felt like once Jeff stops shredding he sort of goes "uhhhhh how do I write actual riffs." This Godless Endeavor was way better about that because they had Steve Smyth.


----------



## Chris Riegger (Nov 22, 2014)

looking forward to seeing what comes of this


----------



## Axel_Blaze (Nov 22, 2014)

Chris Riegger said:


> looking forward to seeing what comes of this



As we all are, waiting with baited breath...


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 29, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hI8VuCgjOvM&feature=youtu.be

Live video with Jeff, I can't see if he's playing a 6 or 7 string though. Sound crushing, regardless. I really like their new vocalist too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 29, 2014)

He's using 6-strings. Looks like a Hellraiser 6 FR-S.







EDIT: Are people really saying that he's too good for Arch Enemy? Christopher Amott's stuff isn't for slouches.


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 29, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He's using 6-strings. Looks like a Hellraiser 6 FR-S.


Yeah, I was just about to edit my post saying that it looks like a black guitar with white binding. Doesn't he have a JL-6?


----------



## Kittenflower (Nov 29, 2014)

He's probably off trying out different guitars, now that he's not bound to his signature 7


----------



## filipe (Nov 29, 2014)

I never really cared too much about Arch Enemy but now with Jeff playing with them I have to listen to their upcoming stuffz


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 30, 2014)

He sure does slay the opening solo run in Nemesis. Jeez....
0:55


----------



## Axel_Blaze (Dec 1, 2014)

Xiphos68 said:


> He sure does slay the opening solo run in Nemesis. Jeez....
> 0:55




... and that is the precise moment I creamed my pants


----------



## Estilo (Dec 2, 2014)

Funny to see posts insinuating Jeff joined AE for money. Wonder how much money the band's actually making.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 2, 2014)

Estilo said:


> Funny to see posts insinuating Jeff joined AE for money. Wonder how much money the band's actually making.



More than he probably made with Nevermore, his solo act, and Conquering Dystopia combined.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 2, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He's using 6-strings. Looks like a Hellraiser 6 FR-S.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loomis has mentioned before that Chris is an influence on his writing too... So I bet he's ....in' stoked.


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 2, 2014)

Is Conquering Dystopia even something more than just a one-off thing for Keith and Jeff? It doesn't feel like they're planning on making it into some kind of big thing.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Dec 2, 2014)

Looking forward to hearing their next record! My favorite loomis is riffing loomis. Guy riffs... hard!


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Dec 2, 2014)

Kittenflower said:


> He's probably off trying out different guitars, now that he's not bound to his signature 7



Not sure I understand what you're getting at. 

I know he's playing a 6 with this band but Schecter has and still does sell a 6-string version of his signature guitar. So outside of him wanting to use a Sustainer-equipped guitar, why wouldn't he just stick w/his signatures?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 6, 2014)

Another picture for those interested:






Looks like he's using both a standard Hellraiser and a Hybrid.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Dec 6, 2014)

Stoked to hear what they come up with for the new album, maybe having loomis will knock some starch out of the band.


----------



## eugeneelgr (Dec 14, 2014)

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Yeah, Dead Heart was a great album but I felt like once Jeff stops shredding he sort of goes "uhhhhh how do I write actual riffs." This Godless Endeavor was way better about that because they had Steve Smyth.



Jeff writes sick as .... riffs alongside his solos. I'm really interested how hes gonna write material for 6 string, should be sick as well.


----------

